# Lidl Digital Satellite Receiver



## Samantha (23 Aug 2004)

Does anyone know which English speaking channels this satellite receiver from Lidl will be able to receive?

A friend of mine purchased a Lidl analogue satellite receiver a few months ago, and all they could receive was CNN plus 29 German speaking channels!

[broken link removed]

Would it be possible to receive channels such as "Discovery" or the "History" channel?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## RitzFitz (23 Aug 2004)

hi Samantha, 

    take a look at the following site which gives a list of all the free channels available on the Astra group of satelites ( I reckon thsi is what your friend is getting ) : 

[broken link removed]

basically you get BBC channels as far as I am aware and a few others. All the rest are mainly German. 
You can point it to other satelites also , but I am not sure if the Lidl dish is big enough for these ( Eutelsat, Hotbird and Eurobird ). Maybe someone else knows if 80 cms is big enough to pick up these. 

In any case most of the free chanels available are non-English. 

hope this helps


----------



## legend99 (24 Aug 2004)

*..*

www.boards.ie/vbulletin/s...ge=1&pp=20
for details


----------



## Guest (24 Aug 2004)

This site is also useful for finding out what's on where in terms of satellite broadcasts:

www.lyngsat.com/


----------



## Breeze (24 Aug 2004)

Buying an analogue receiver is like burning money. It's going the way of betamax. You need digital receivers from now on.
If anyone has bought the new digital receiver advertised in lidl I'd be interested in your experience with it.


----------



## Samantha (25 Aug 2004)

Thanks guys for the links and info; very much appreciated!

Thanks again!


----------



## Unregistered User (26 Aug 2004)

*Lydl Satelitie*

Just called to Lydl Lucan at 8.00 am, there were hundreds there. But I assume not all for the Sat dish.
Called to Lydl Blanch after and just missed the tickets for the dish.
Q: Has anyone used this Lydl set up and is it any good? Picture quality good? Is the sound in Nicam Sterio, which I suppose is a min these days?


----------



## Guest (26 Aug 2004)

I saw a bloke struggling to carry the equipment down the street on my way into work this morning.


----------



## getoffthepot (27 Aug 2004)

Did anyone get one of these ?

how many did Lidl have on the day?

What time were u there to queue at?


----------



## heinbloed (31 Aug 2004)

*digital pus 80 cm dish*

Eutelsat,Hotbird and Eurobird are available here in the South with an 80 cm dish-carefully adjusted.


----------



## Hansov (8 Sep 2004)

I heard from the Lidl security guy in Lucan that they were to get 60.  I passed there at 7.20 am and there must have been about 120 in the Q.  I kept on driving!!!!


----------



## vblancas (10 Sep 2007)

I purchased a unit in Ashbourne. Very easy to assemble. The sat finder is easy to use and the osd is easy to find your way through. The picture quality from the unit is great. For the price its a bargin. The sat finder alone is €25 in Maplins. I have looked at some UK forums and they say the unit dont last a year. The warranty lasts 3 years. What do you get now that lasts for 1 year and costs €80. Astra 28.2 is the best sat to point at as it has all the bbc and itv channels. While all the other sats are listed you will not see any picture as the dish has to be pointed towards them.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Sep 2007)

I read that the dish bracket may be the weak link but you can always replace that if necessary (or use the warranty if applicable!). I'm sorry that I didn't pick the offer up this time around but was unable to get in on the day. All the more disappointing since I just discovered that the sun hits our back garden wall at c. 11:30 which means that it has line of sight to the relevant _Astra _satellite so we could stick it since our management company rules supposedly preclude dishes at the front (and in any case I don't want one on the roof etc. especially if doing a _DIY _installation job - no head for heights! ). Oh well - maybe next time...


----------



## TheBoss (11 Sep 2007)

I got the dish and have it set up in the garden (the dish is sitting on a garden seat !!).

I intend to get it properly wired up at some stage.

I got BBC1 , BBC2, ITV (+ all regional variations), BBC News, CBBC, CBEEBIES + lots of rubbish on the Astra 28.2 sat. Sky News is not coming through - dont know if it will when i get the dish up higher.

The only thing about the dish - it seems very light and I dont know if it would survive on my roof - i'm in Abbeyleix and in a windy spot - so I'm going to install it somewhere lower down.

It wasn't too difficult to set up - you need time and patience - once you find the satellite then you've got to make sure the DVD, etc is working !!

Well worth the €80 !!!


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

TheBoss said:


> you've got to make sure the DVD, etc is working !!


What has the _DVD _got to do with this!?


----------



## Gulliver (12 Sep 2007)

Lidl package works very well for me - best list of channels on Astra 28.2 is here.  Have also tested it on Hotbird, and got perfect reception - Dun Laoire area


----------



## oopsbuddy (1 Oct 2007)

I see same equipment on sale today, and had considered getting it, but having looked at the programme index above, there is absolutely nothing on that that I would want that I can't get with my aerial! Am I missing anything!


----------



## ClubMan (5 Oct 2007)

Gulliver said:


> Lidl package works very well for me - best list of channels on Astra 28.2 is here.  Have also tested it on Hotbird, and got perfect reception - Dun Laoire area


Did/can you get _Astra 2 28.2E _*and *_Eurobird 1 28.5E _at the same time? I've read that in spite of the 0.3 degree difference this does not matter and the two can be received with a single non motorised dish/_LNB _setup.


----------



## pat127 (6 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Did/can you get _Astra 2 28.2E _*and *_Eurobird 1 28.5E _at the same time? I've read that in spite of the 0.3 degree difference this does not matter and the two can be received with a single non motorised dish/_LNB _setup.



I've assumed that to be the case as on my Technomate's Channel List it's described as "Astra 2/Eurobird".


----------



## ClubMan (6 Oct 2007)

Yes - and I see that www.lyngsat.com also groups them together at 28.2E even though _Eurobird 1 _is actually at 28.5E. I guess I'll find out the details when I start playing with my _Lidl _kit sometime soon...


----------



## pat127 (6 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Yes - and I see that www.lyngsat.com also groups them together at 28.2E even though _Eurobird 1 _is actually at 28.5E. I guess I'll find out the details when I start playing with my _Lidl _kit sometime soon...



Just checked the listings on lyngsat and spotted 2 channels I'm getting which are only carried on Eurobird. Good luck with the installation.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the update _pat127_.


----------



## bytelive (6 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Did/can you get _Astra 2 28.2E _*and *_Eurobird 1 28.5E _at the same time? I've read that in spite of the 0.3 degree difference this does not matter and the two can be received with a single non motorised dish/_LNB _setup.


Yes, this is correct.  You can receive both birds from same dish.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2007)

Thanks. Still just getting up to speed on these matters. To be honest I'm more interested in the technology/gadgetry than watching the end result but getting it installed might keep others in the house happy!


----------



## Olaess (12 Jan 2011)

I saw there are a large number of usb TV tuners in net, got a lot of information about USB TV tuner, learned that only install some software then can use laptop, computer to watch TV also, there are a large number of sats. can be received..


----------

